# 1970 Tempest Engine Code



## Comicazy (Feb 24, 2010)

Engine is definitely a 70. Numbers behind # 8 Cylinder are 9799916. What do those mean? Thanks.

Comic


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

It's a 350 which still means might it be the engine the Tempest came with. That engine came in A, B, & F body's in 1970. LES


----------

